
Ask HN: Safe places to buy a house in the US - iLemming
If you want to buy a house within continental US, what would be the top safest places for the next say 50-100 years if we ignore anthropogenic (social, economic) factors and focus only on geological, climatic changes, natural disasters, etc.<p>It&#x27;s seems logical to assume that coastal states wouldn&#x27;t be safe - some parts of the East coast most likely will be flooded, and there&#x27;s too much seismic activity, drought and wildfires in the West.<p>So where do you think it would be safe?
======
ksaj
Observations from a neighbouring country: In Toronto where I live, I never
expected to see things like winds from actual hurricanes, earth quakes, total
electrical blackouts, deadly flu virus epidemics, debilitating ice storms,
terrorist attacks, severe flooding... But I've experienced all the above
within recent years. Some very mild. Some very destructive. But all are things
I never expected to see here. And with those we still deal with killer heat
waves and cold snaps, fuel production plant explosions, and tick borne
diseases. Right here in the city called "Toronto The Good."

Avoid the obvious disaster-prone or expecting places (you've listed a few of
your own) and even still, do not expect Nirvana. There is no American Garden
of Eden to discover. It's just not there. Or anywhere.

------
Finnucane
There’s some possibility of disasters pretty much everywhere. The midwest has
tornadoes, floods, blizzards, etc. places that rely on aquifers for water are
going to have problems, if they aren’t already. Places that depend on rivers
are already fighting over them. Global warming will make these things worse.

